

News.YC leaders board now shows top 100 - jmorin007
http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders

======
mixmax
Just out of curiosity - how many active accounts are there on YC news?

------
mhb
What is the rationale for showing the top n instead of everyone?

------
alaskamiller
Ironically in a thread discussing how to stop fluff from reaching the front
page.

